# land to lease



## pugmire (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm looking for some land to lease to hunt geese. Personal message me if you have any land that you wouldn't mind being hunted.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Great first post, thanks for sharing.

and take your leasing BS somewhere else, like TexASS!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pugmire said:


> I'm looking for some land to lease to hunt geese. Personal message me if you have any land that you wouldn't mind being hunted.


Welcome to the Forum and good luck.

.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I'd be curious to know if you get any bites. I'm willing to bet you do.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Great first post, thanks for sharing.
> 
> and take your leasing BS somewhere else, like TexASS!


This is not how we greet new members to the UWN.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Welcome Pugmire:welcome:


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome Pugmire. If i had any land, you cold come shoot with me for free. Sadly I live in suburbia just like the rest of us.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

blackdog said:


> Great first post, thanks for sharing.
> 
> and take your leasing BS somewhere else, like TexASS!


Get over yourself, and quit being an ASS!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

....


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I've got 30 acres next to a water treatment ponds. Tons of geese and duck all day. 
I would lease it to you. If your into bird watching. Since it is in city limits and you cannot shoot on it.


----------

